# Questions about tubes in a new Traynor



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

I bought my first tube amp (Traynor YCV 50 Blue) last september. I love it. Had some problems a month ago (loss of power and distorsion even at low gain on the clean channel). I had to go twice to the store where the tech first changed the two pre-amp tubes and, since the problem persisted, a second time for a welding. Now it o.k. even if the sound does'nt seem to be exactly the same as before. But I have some questions.

The tech gave me back the "old" tubes : one was a Sovtek 7025/12AX7WA,
the other was a Penta 12AX7A. The replacement tubes are made by GT and are 12AX7-R3.

1- Is it "normal" to have two pre-amp tubes that are not exactly the same in a "new" amp that comes from the factory ?

2- What's the differences between all of these 12AX7 with different suffixes ?

P.S. You will have to excuse my limited capacity in English.


----------



## Balou (Apr 1, 2008)

Bonjour GuyB

1-Oui C'est normal en autant qu'ils ont les mêmes caractéristiques ou à peu près. Tu en a deux pour le préamp et une pour l'inverseur de phase (phase inverter) qui sert à alimenter les tubes de sorties. C'est normal aussi si ton ampli ne sonne pas exactement comme avec les tubes d'origine. Ça dépend du gain propre à chaque tube et de la qualité propre de chaque tube. Pour le même no de tube (12AX7 par ex) chaque compagnie on leur signature sonore, c'est pourquoi le son est différent.

2- Regarde dans le site Eurotube.com tu y trouveras la réponse à toutes tes questions. Ça serait un peu long à expliquer ici.

Salutations!

En espérant qu'on peut répondre en français!


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Merci, thank you, Balou pour les, for the, informations :smile:

Interesting site (Eurotubes).


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

J'ai une ampoule JJ Tesla ecc83 comme ils vendent a Eurotubes (achetes au Canada, c'est moins cher). C'est pas mauvais comme produit, excellente pour le heavy metal/hard rock, mais il y a de mieux. Par contre, cette ampoule est probablement la meilleure du point de vue qualite-prix. Pour un son plus melodique, j'aime bien les ampoules 12ax7 Tung Sol (nouvelle production) et j'ai entendu dire que les nouvelles ampoules 12ax7 'Mullard' sont excellentes, probablement les deux meilleures 12ax7 presentement en production...mais elles sont dispendieuses.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

You guys are awesome, well done!


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

I failed French in school:smilie_flagge17:


----------

